# Dremel Tool Precision Router Base



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I was parsing one of my WW books and came across an article on using the Dremel as a router. I was somewhat surprised as I've handled Dremel's plunge base and, to be nice, I'd call it a "low-tolerance device", at least the one I saw. The plus side was it was relatively inexpensive for a plunge base ??19.99??

Additionally, the Dremel is a very versatile tool but doesn't have a lot of "muscle", compared with the Trend. Nevertheless, I read on. The article was focused on very small-bit routering, as you would find in making fine musical instruments.

The introduced me to the Steward-MacDonald (SM) base. SM specializes in tools for luthiers. The base is ~$50 and they offer a kit adding an air pump, brass edge guide and binding router bit for $100. In both cases, the Dremel is not included.

I'm not a luthier and have no other current need for small-scale routing today but thought others might so am passing it along.

Here's the URL..

Precision Router Base at Stewart-MacDonald


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's very cute Jim, I can see a use for it routing freehand signs on boxes, something like this one which is laser engraved.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice looking equipment, will made.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A great looking little device for the purpose. Please note that it NOT truly a plunge base though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Too many options!
Sooner or later, I'm going to scratch build some "N" gauge buildings and other scenic elements. Was thinking of the Trend unit, but this looks good, too. 
Anybody have any advice?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Stick with the Trent. it can take on the 1/8" shank bits and the 1/4" bits as well.

=========


Gene Howe said:


> Too many options!
> Sooner or later, I'm going to scratch build some "N" gauge buildings and other scenic elements. Was thinking of the Trend unit, but this looks good, too.
> Anybody have any advice?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think you could achieve the same results with the cheapy plastic grout removal, engraving shroud with depth setting. I'll take a pic of mine tonight. 
It just screws on the end as well. Fits B&D and dremel.


----------



## Jim Onkka (Feb 6, 2010)

It's used for routing channels for inlays to fit in. Mother of pearl or abalone shell cut into intricate patterns. Usually found in top of the line string instrument necks. I often use a 1/16" bit in mine.


----------

